# Calling *****



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Anybody had any success calling calling ***** with their foxpro?


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a minaska bandit ecaller. I use for fox and coyote but I saw 2 ***** one day on a haystack near my home just at dark. The next day I took my 22 mag and caller and gave them a go. One came so fast and close I couldn't get him in the scope the other came out and sat on the haystack and I shot him. From what I understand You need to find where they den during the day then set up close by. Next time I will only take the shotgun.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

That is awesome!!! About what time of the day did you call?


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

It was about 10:00 am


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting...Thank you for the info!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Way back when, my buddy and I use to go down to the river bottoms and use a cassette that had two ***** fighting on it. We'd play it for a while then switch our spotlights on and check the trees for **** eyes. Apparently they scurry up the nearest tree when they hear it. It's not legal to hunt at night anymore but it sure was fun.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

lol nice! I bet that would be a riot!


----------

